# Neonate scutes



## Anyfoot (Oct 13, 2017)

Does anyone have any thoughts on why some species hatch with smooth scutes and some have sunken scutes? 
Do all the sunken scute species live in a similar environment, like very wet. 
I know the yellowfoots, erosa and homeana have sunken scutes and are classed as true rain forest species. 
I was thinking are the sunken scutes to aid holding water at a young age, but that wouldn't make sense because you would think the species that live in dryer climates would have evolved to collect as much available water as possible, not the ones that have a abundance of rain. 

Then there is how they grow, both types end up smooth when care is correct. My homeana at a year old have now got the thickened scute and growth seems to be just like a redfoot now. 
Where as the redfoot seems to get the growth rings first , then the scute thickens then growth carries on as normal. 

Is there a scientific definition of both types of tortoises or do we see them all as one? 
It would be pretty hard to get a homeana to pyramid from what I'm seeing. 

Below is an example of a redfoot and a homeana. This homeana is about 8 months old and is now smooth at around 14months old. Don't quote me on the ages, I'll have to check my records for accurate ages. 

One last thought, do the sunken scute species all eat more protein than the smooth scute species, and could it be the higher protein intake that advances the scute bone thickening. If yes, could it then be on the smooth species that feeding too much protein could over thicken the scute bone.


----------



## Cat Cat (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello [emoji5]. This may or may not help, but have you read this before? http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Turtles-Tortoises/Turtle-Care/Pyramiding-in-Tortoises/


----------

